# Seiryoku's 20L Shrimperies *Pictures*



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Bwahahahaahah! Got the aqua soil today! Box weighs 88 pounds... Stand will be here tomorrow and the random little things (filters,thermometers, etc) will be here tomorrow or Friday.

Need to get some plywood to put under the tanks, never have liked supporting only the edge of glass tanks.


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

missing pics


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

All I have so far is one of the tanks and light bulbs (no cover or hood) >_< Nothing much to take pictures of.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Bwahahahaahah! Got the aqua soil today! Box weighs 88 pounds...


Holy crap:icon_eek: Do you really need that much AS?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Holy crap:icon_eek: Do you really need that much AS?


People were saying ~1.5-2 9L bags for a 20L/29. Figured I'd get four bags to be safe! If I have extra...it will give a reason to do something with this 5.5 sitting around empty... Our UPS driver asked me what was in the box that made it so heavy, she laughed at me when I told her, "dirt".

I was thinking ahead, or something like that :angel:


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Our UPS driver asked me what was in the box that made it so heavy, she laughed at me when I told her, "dirt".
> 
> I was thinking ahead, or something like that :angel:


no wonder why many people thinks we are a little weird !!


----------



## ch3fb0yrdee (Oct 2, 2008)

I cant wait to see your 20L. Ive been wanting to set one up too for CRS but its quite a project. I have to buy the tank, stand, filter, heater, AS, light, and I just dont have the money for that now. Anyone know if a sponge or actual cannister filter is better? I know of people that use cannister filters for their CRS tanks. they have the intake cover with a net or a sponge. Any idea which is best?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I hear you on the money, probably shouldn't have spent what I did. Gotta help the economy though, right?  Not to mention the real reason that justified the two tanks! They'll pay for themselves in no time via shrimp trades/sales!

I went with sponge filters for the price. Most people I talked to use them, they seem to be the safest/easiest to use. Don't think one is better than the other though.


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

still missing pics

doesnt matter if its not at full glory yet, but its nice to see how tanks progress


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

You guys are ruthless about pictures! Should have the stand today, I'll shoot a couple after I get it together and in place.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You only need one bag of aquasoil (9L) for a 20L. I just filled my 20L up and the substrate level was perfect. 
Save yourself from using two bags, those will be great excuses to get more tanks up in the future.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Ebichua said:


> You only need one bag of aquasoil (9L) for a 20L. I just filled my 20L up and the substrate level was perfect.
> Save yourself from using two bags, those will be great excuses to get more tanks up in the future.


Oh man, it is the prefect excuse. I'm going to have to hide the extra from myself though.

How many inches did the one bag get you?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

If I level it all out, maybe 2.5 inches or more. I didn't want to make the entire tank flat though, so I have some areas higher than others. But with that being said, it's clear that there's a lot of soil to work with. Being able to elevate areas higher than others without getting the substrate too low in the more shallow parts.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

That sounds perfect. I may need to use a little more than one bag in one tank though. Thinking about something like this with the substrate, not sure how it would look in a 20L though.

No clue where this picture is from or who the tank belongs to:


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

You have enough to do that with one bag.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Hehe, I'm really going to have extra aqua soil now. (two 9l bags extra)


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

PICTURES! *runs away*

The spot.









The stand.









The poor piece of nice hard oak that assisted me in assembling the stand -_-;


















The tanks (And one of my cats).









The dirt that I bought twice as much as needed...









The filters! (Larger than I was expecting)









A cat nearly used this as a cat box, no joke.









Water!









Water x2!









Now to use the super fast ~10 day cycling trick for amazonia and buy plants/shrimp if I have any money left.

Not sure about the filters, have to try them for a while. Using a 48w T5HO fixture on the top tank (will need CO2 I'm sure) and screw ins for the bottom.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Since when was it possible to cycle Amazonia within 10 days, even with seeded/old media? I want to know :T 
It always takes me 4 weeks, even with the seeding.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Epicfish told me about it  Great shrimp forums too.

http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=565


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

wwooooo pictures,....

what shrimp you going for?
and why not just geta 40 gal? unless your trying to breed 2 different types of shrimp

looking good


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait is there anything supporting the bottom of the tank:icon_eek:


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

timme278 said:


> wwooooo pictures,....
> 
> what shrimp you going for?
> and why not just geta 40 gal? unless your trying to breed 2 different types of shrimp
> ...


The day I buy a 40g (breeder) will be the day I setup another reef tank ^^)b

One tank will be planted,perhaps heavily, with RCS, the other will be lightly planted with CRS. Not sure I want to mess with DIY CO2 on the CRS tank, or the RCS for that matter. Wouldn't want any crazy PH swings to kill all my CRS or some crazy DIY CO2 problem.

My CO2 tank is in the perfect spot for my 29g (in the same room), but isn't for these two tanks. I would have to modify my regulator (from GLA) to be able to output to three tanks, two of which would require a run of at least 15' of tubing. The 29g is all of a foot from the CO2 tank currently. Not even sure how I would do that and if the cost would be worth it.




ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wait is there anything supporting the bottom of the tank:icon_eek:


Not the bottom, no...the bottom of glass tanks are raised up, no support is needed there. Glass tanks only really need to be supported under the four corners. I've yet to see a stand that does that, they are always like the one I'm using (supports the edges).


----------



## timme278 (Jan 1, 2009)

:/ i would put the crs in the heavily planted tank, and then if you was to mess with diy co2 on the rcs you wuoldnt be losing as much money if it were to fail 

looking good


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Knowing me, I'll end up making them both heavily planted tanks  Should send Orlando an email about my possible CO2 changes.

Both tanks were clear this morning, no week long cloudiness for me!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Seiryoku said:


> Both tanks were clear this morning, no week long cloudiness for me!


Planted two blyxa japonica (with fingers, no tweezers) in each 20L and the water got as cloudy as it was last night when I first filled them. Will the aqua soil do this every time I touch it? Need to get some tweezers if so...


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

It shouldn't cloud every time. Or at least, mine doesn't. 

What grade CRS are you getting?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Must be because it is still so new. Still releases air bubbles if I poke a finger, gently, into it. Need to find a chopstick or something to poke around with.

The plan is to start with some B/A grades (or C depending on prices and availability) after the tank is cycled and out of puberty. Assuming they survive, and breed, I'll start to upgrade to higher grades. Probably by selling/trading off the B/A grades I have for higher grade.

Currently trying to decide if I want to do CO2 on the CRS tank. I know I want the RCS tank to be heavily planted, mainly due to the RCS being so easy to breed and hard to kill. Worried about CO2 (to low of PH along with aqua soil?) and possible ferts with the RCS. Definitely don't want anything at all to interfere with CRS breeding.

To many acronyms for shrimp >_<;


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

dont poke your aquasoil, it'll make a mess. let the bubbles release naturally


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

chris127 said:


> dont poke your aquasoil, it'll make a mess. let the bubbles release naturally


Good to know, thanks ^^)b


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

so what are you doing for water? i hear that some CA tap water no es bueno. all my shrimp die cause i have crappy water :/


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm going to use mostly RO/DI water, still have to figure out the ratio. Probably around 3/4 RO/DI and 1/4 tap. Still need to scale down some mixtures and test them for GH/KH and PH. Luckily I already have the RO/DI until for my saltwater tanks


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

awesome! instead of a mix of ro/di and some tap, why not remineralize it with some gH booster? it puts back all the essential minerals. so you know exactly whats in your water  http://greenleafaquariums.com/aquarium-fertilizers-supplements/gh-booster.html you can pm orlando and talk to him about it, he's really helpful.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I was considering reconstituting the RO/DI, but didn't know I could simply use the GH booster for it  Thought I'd have to use that fancy liquid stuff from Kent, guess it is the same thing?

I have a new supply of ferts from aquariumfertilizer.com (I love GLA, but the shipping was 1/3 the price), including Barrs GH Booster (it is lacking Iron Sulfate and Manganese Sulfate compared to GLA's version). Will it still "work" or are FeSO4 and MnSO4 absolutely required?

I know nothing of reconstituting RO/DI water, any help would be great.

Orlando has been extremely helpful with my CO2 questions, responds quickly and fully. Best customer service I've come across in ages. Was talking with him just tonight about modifying my CO2 setup to supply my two 20L's as well as my 29g.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

i think Fe and Mn just free up fert ions like K and NO3 and PO4 but i could be wrong. i have to check my activity series  but the main thing with shrimp is you need come Ca (usually found as CaCO3) in there for their exoskeleton.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

and if i were doing a shrimp breeder, i wouldnt dose ferts at all cause i dont want to mess with the flora part while my main focus is perfecting the fauna part. but thats just me


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I keep going back and forth on that. I'm leaning towards not messing with CO2/ferts on the CRS tank, all I want it to do is pump out the shrimp!. Probably will on the RCS though, eventually.

Always end up messing up the KISS method when I do something


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

KISS method?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Keep It Simple Stupid


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

1/4 tap, 3/4 RODI, dechlorinate, add to tank.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

epicfish said:


> 1/4 tap, 3/4 RODI, dechlorinate, add to tank.


Pretty simple  That is what you recommended when we talked before and will be what I go with. Unless I find out something really funky about my water soon. Going to try to get detailed info from a good customer/friend of my boss that works for the water something or another in my county.

Time for bed, gotta be up in 6 hours!


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Seiryoku said:


> Unless I find out something really funky about my water soon. Going to try to get detailed info from a good customer/friend of my boss that works for the water something or another in my county.


No need when the 2007 Water Quality Report for your county is available here: http://www.ci.woodland.ca.us/civica/filebank/blobdload.asp?BlobID=5849

Hard water, high pH. 3/4 RODI + 1/4 tap + dechlorinator will be adequate.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

lucky. my well water sucks, it kills every shrimp that swims in it (bacteria or farm runoff most likely) thats why i recommended 100% ro/di and gh booster. but i guess your set roud:


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

epicfish said:


> No need when the 2007 Water Quality Report for your county is available here: http://www.ci.woodland.ca.us/civica/filebank/blobdload.asp?BlobID=5849
> 
> Hard water, high pH. 3/4 RODI + 1/4 tap + dechlorinator will be adequate.


I've looked at that report, just want to make sure nothing crazy has happened/changed since then is all. I'm paranoid


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Ebichua said:


> Since when was it possible to cycle Amazonia within 10 days, even with seeded/old media? I want to know :T
> It always takes me 4 weeks, even with the seeding.





Seiryoku said:


> Epicfish told me about it  Great shrimp forums too.
> 
> http://www.shrimpnow.com/forums/showthread.php?t=565


A little research goes a long way. 


Your RODI should take care of most impurities in the water including most metals. Just like you're planning...go slowly and mix the tap and RODI water, see where the parameters stand, and try some lower grade CRS to start with.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Moving around a bunch (I have eight) of five gallon containers full of water isn't fun after spending four hours the day before running around non stop. Water changes on six aquariums today, two being saltwater. Fun!

Siphoning 15 gallons of water out of the bottom shrimp tank was...interesting. I can get about 4 gallons out via siphon. Luckily the tubing on the siphon fits perfectly on the top of the filter pump 

One thing I can't decide on. CRS or RCS in the top tank?


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

epicfish said:


> A little research goes a long way.


Trying too hard. :icon_wink

I'll probably try this method for my new 20L that I'm setting up. I tried it before on a 40 gallon and it was just too much water going down the drain everyday. It seems like such a waste since it's located upstairs and I don't feel like getting buckets up and down to water plants. Good thing the 20L is near the door to my backyard so I can just water stuff


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh, in case anyone cares...a 20L with 9L of aqua soil holds ~16g or water


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

PLANTS! Added a bunch. Can't really see what the tanks look like yet, due to cloudy water. Don't think either looks that great as a lot of the plants were freebies that I just stuck in various spots to recover/grow out.


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

Iiiiccooonn !










also, double 20Ls I am so jealous  they're like my favorite tank.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

^_^

Love 20L's, wish I would have used one, instead of a 20H, for my SW tank.


----------



## dr.tran (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice. Can't wait to see what ur gonna do with it.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

dr.tran said:


> Wait all u needed was one bag of 9L aquasoil for ur 20L? Looks like I way overordered


Everything I read said ~1.5 bags (9L) for a 20L...Dumped in one bag and it was plenty. I've got two 9L bags sitting here now! Thought I'd need 1.5 per 20L so I four to be safe...

Future shrimp tanks have already been started, it would seem!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I need tweezers 




























The light fixture for the bottom tank is still in the works. Been to busy to finish it...


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

What type of light is that one, and did you get it online? Also, same question about the stand. Which site did you get that stuff?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm assuming you are asking about the light on the top tank? I got it from petsolutions. Not entirely happy with the color of light from the two bulbs it comes with ("freshwater" and 10000k), ordered a couple of 6500K bulbs from a local lighting store to try.

When I was stand shopping I could only find them at Dr. Foster and Smith, looks like they are on sale now too...better call them about that


----------



## bklyndrvr (May 24, 2008)

Cool thankx. Last question, did yo get the filters from there also? How do you like the flow?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Got the filters from Jehmco. The flow is perfetct, but I'm still adjusting to the size of the overall unit. Even though these are supposed to be breeding tanks I want them to look nice...and I'm used to saltwater tanks were having big clunky things showing is a no no.

I'll get used to their size eventually


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Checked water parameters a few minuets ago. The dKH reading seems odd, my tap is ~21 and I'm using 50/50 tap/rodi water (no CO2), figured that would cut the dKH in half. I do hate API test kits, such a pain to use/read...

The PH is higher than I thought it would be as well, given I'm using 50/50 tap(which is 8-8.2)/rodi and aqua soil.

Ammonia = ~3
Nitrite = ~.25
Nitrate = ~7
dKH = ~4-5
PH = ~6.8

Go go tank cycle, go! Will probably do a large water change on the tanks soon and switch to 25% tap and 75% RODI.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

this is getting exciting  good luck on your endeavor!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks  The tanks will be ready for shrimp soon.

One huge problem with the RCS tank though. It is running at ~80 degrees, even with a large box fan blowing at it from the side (slightly raised so it is going across the surface). Can't afford a chiller, not sure what I'll do.


----------



## chase127 (Jun 8, 2008)

why is it that hot?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Seiryoku said:


> Thanks  The tanks will be ready for shrimp soon.
> 
> One huge problem with the RCS tank though. It is running at ~80 degrees, even with a large box fan blowing at it from the side (slightly raised so it is going across the surface). Can't afford a chiller, not sure what I'll do.





chris127 said:


> why is it that hot?


Cuz the poor guy lives close to me and it hit 92*F today. It's *only* going to be 94*F tomorrow.

80 degrees is the upper limit of RCS. They *should* be OK.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Thanks  The tanks will be ready for shrimp soon.
> 
> One huge problem with the RCS tank though. It is running at ~80 degrees, even with a large box fan blowing at it from the side (slightly raised so it is going across the surface). Can't afford a chiller, not sure what I'll do.





chris127 said:


> why is it that hot?


It's in the 90's here I assume it's hotter in Florida...is it not?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Meant to say the CRS tank was at 80. I'm always mixing up the acronyms...

Might have to elevate the pump portion of my sponge filters out of the water during the summer. Or switch to a canister...I have 3-4 of the toms rapid mini canisters laying around, pretty sure at least two of them work.

Ooooh! I did a crazy thing the other day! Ordered a bunch of marimo balls >_> Not sure how many I'm going to keep to spread around my tanks though. Need to sell some of them to help pay for the ones I keep.

Probably always more humid there, but not always hotter


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Meant to say the CRS tank was at 80. I'm always mixing up the acronyms...


I know so is mine...sucks:icon_neut How are you attempting to cool it down?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Right now all I'm doing is pointing a large box fan at it, doesn't seem to be helping much. It does cause the tank to evaporate 2-3x as much as the top tank (no fan). Can't justify a chiller for the tank either, already waaaaay over budget on aquariums this (and last and next) month.

The next time I spend a large amount of money on a tank will probably be when I setup a 40g breeder with a 30g breeder sump (saltwater).


----------



## TubaTime1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

What did you do with all of those moss balls? Did you just order them for no reason or do shrimp like them? I've always thought about picking up a pack of 4 from aquariumplants.com...hmm


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Haven't received them yet. I like them and wanted some for all of my tanks, but they are to expensive from the plant places. Only way to get them cheaper was to order 100 -_-;

I'll probably be selling 30-40 of them after I get them and spread them around my tanks.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Heaters/thermometers are toying with me. They don't match  Tomorrow I'm going to figure out which is off, may be both, so I can get my tank temps stable...


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Water parameters five days ago:
Ammonia = ~3
Nitrite = ~.25
Nitrate = ~7

Water tonight:
Ammonia ~3
Nitrite ~5.0+ (crazy neon purple)
Nitrate ~2 (gogo plants)

With the massive spike in nitrite, I'm hoping to see the ammonia levels start to drop off in the next few days.

Almost time for RCS in the top tank! Going to wait a couple of weeks after the the tank is fully cycled to get any CRS for the bottom tank.


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

My tank with hinomaru/SSS crs hit 80-82 during the heat wave here in SJ. Surprisingly, they were acting normal. Last year, I had CRS (A-S grade) in my tank upstairs where the temps hit 80-82 and they were plopping like flies. Eventually, that batch from last year died off quickly during the summer heat. And also, heat waves just kept hitting us last year! It was ridiculous. 

I just started keeping CRS again, but at a higher grade. I put their tank downstairs this time, hoping that it'd be cooler. Well, that didn't exactly work out as well as I was hoping. It still hit 80 degrees but they weren't affected by the heat for some reason. Even my 5 day old baby shrimp were doing fine. No deaths at all. I didn't notice any slowed down movements They were fine in about 79-81 degree water for approx. 2 days without any losses. I'm quite impressed and surprised. Because last year, my CRS just slowed down and died (at least one death a day!).
I know Tom Barr has had success in keeping CRS in warmer water. While it may be true that CRS prefer cooler waters, it might not be as dangerous as most people think... I would still recommend that you keep the water cooler if you can, but I don't think it's something we should worry about too much if our tanks hit 80.

And where did you get that order of 100 marimos? :-D Maybe I'll grab a few dozen off you.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Good to know about the heat and CRS. I think I've solved part of my problem though, heater/thermometer issues. Tanks have been running much cooler the past few days. Still worried about the CRS though.

Everyone is after my balls! (haha, had to) Secret source  If they arrive in ok shape and are what I'm expecting I'll contact you about them. They shipped last week, but are coming in from overseas, should be here in a week or so.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Woot! I was in the market for a nice lab grade mercury thermometer (pricey buggers). Found one at work today, of all places...seriously, no idea why we have it or where it came from.

Soon my thermometers/heaters will be properly calibrated!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Bwahahahahaha!!!! This thermometer rocks! Reads down to .5 degrees and responds to temp changes instantly! I'll be repeating this test on all tanks, at varying times of day (temps), for at least the next few days. Want to make sure the difference is constant, which it should be (I hope).

Here is what I discovered (mercury thermometer, tank thermometer, difference):
46g = 77.5 ~ 78.2 ~ +0.7
29g = 78.0 ~ 78.7 ~ +0.7
20g = 74.2 ~ 75.1 ~ +0.9
20g = 73.2 ~ 74.2 ~ +1.0
20g = 79.0 ~ 79.7 ~ +0.7 (salt)
10g = 80.5 ~ 81.4 ~ +0.9 (salt)

All but the 46g are using the Tom Aquarium Temp. Alert thermometers. I use them for their high/low memory feature, not the alarm. They are accurate within 1 degree (according to this test), not that bad I suppose. That on top of heaters that can be off by a degree can get annoying though.

A tank being off by a degree, or so, isn't going to cause problems for most. It can be an issue for CRS however, especially the higher grades. Extremely happy I found this thermometer at work to calibrate my tank thermometers with.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wait, is the first or second temperature the mercury thermometer?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

First temp is the mercury thermometer, edited it to make a little more sense.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

And the tank thermometer is the electronic thermometer?

Interesting.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> And the tank thermometer is the electronic thermometer?
> 
> Interesting.


Yep. Why is it interesting though?


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

oh, i just thought i might just throw this out there for you cause you seemed a little worried with our little heat wave we had. 

i have red bee's. a close relative to CRS. some of them are currently living out in the garage. the warmest it's gotten out there in there tank so far has been almost 85. i have had two out of twenty that died at temp.

do you have any plans as to what you're going to do once it gets 100+ outside?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I usually never let it get over 80 inside (AC) due to my saltwater tanks. I'll probably just drop the AC down to 77-78 and not look at my electric bill. That on top of a large fan blowing at the tank from the side should be enough to keep down around 75.

I was freaking out because the tanks were running at 80-81 (which was a tad higher than they really were I found out this evening) when it was only 78 inside. Discovered the heaters were running hotter than I had them set to.

The thermometers being ~1 degree high and the heaters running hot (fixed that) made me think I was going to have major issues with heat, hence the heat wave worries.

Everything should be fine now though


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Yep. Why is it interesting though?


Cause I would have thought that the electric one was the more accurate one


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Any thermometer, unless it is a high grade pricey type, is going to off by +/- 1 degree. Rather annoying really.

Checked temps again this morning (mercury thermometer, tank thermometer, difference):
46g = 77.5 ~ 78.2 ~ +0.7
29g = 76.3 ~ 77.0 ~ +0.7
20g = 73.6 ~ 74.5 ~ +0.9
20g = 73.6 ~ 74.4 ~ +0.8
20g = 78.0 ~ 78.7 ~ +0.7 (salt)
10g = 80.0 ~ 80.6 ~ +0.6 (salt)

So far the amount they are off isn't constant on all of the thermometers, only two of them. But one is on my 10g SW and the other on my CRS shrimp tank. If all others remain constant, I'll swap them around to make sure all salt and shrimp tank thermometers are constantly off...


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Ammonia = ~1ppm
Nitrite = Either 1ppm or 5ppm ... can't tell -_-;

Cycle is nearing the end!

Also have a CRAZY GDA/GSA problem in the top tank. Ask epicfish, he didn't think it was bad until he saw a picture of it.


----------



## TubaTime1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

How many shrimp will you be putting in these to start off with?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

20-40 for the RCS tank, depends on epicfish's supply and my wallet 

10 or so for the CRS tank, depending on my wallet/price/supplier


----------



## Ebichua (May 13, 2008)

Seiryoku said:


> Also have a CRAZY GDA/GSA problem in the top tank. Ask epicfish, he didn't think it was bad until he saw a picture of it.



Nerites will be your best friend.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

I have a bunch of them in my 46g, but hate the buggers. They lay eggs all over everything! Plants, glass, filters, heaters...very annoying.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

My marimo balls arrived today!!! Going to inspect them when I get home from work this evening.


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Marimo balls look nice! Will post some pictures after I get them in my tank.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Where are the other...92?


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Here and there


----------



## TubaTime1010 (Nov 7, 2007)

This brings images to my head of a tank with 92 marimo balls...crazy


----------



## trigun808 (May 18, 2008)

whoa got some gsa on glass? i hate that algae.... irritating lol
i love the marimo balls they look awesome!


----------



## Seiryoku (Apr 1, 2009)

Tanks are done cycling, but don't look so great. The top tank especially. Nasty brown mucus, crazy GDA/GSA and little white worms on the glass (not planaria, checked them with a 10x loupe). Probably all due to me allowing a slower cycle with the aqua soil, gogo massive ammonia.

The bottom tank has no worms or funky brown mucus and minor GDA/GSA. Recently (10min ago) got pressurized CO2 in both tanks! Should help with my algae issues, along with more frequent water changes now that they are cycled. Also found various snails in both tanks, have to keep an eye on the buggers.


----------

